# Tortoise Porn!



## Cheryl Hills (Dec 18, 2017)

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Chizbad (Dec 18, 2017)

What in the s%*t


----------



## Carol S (Dec 18, 2017)

She is being very cooperative. My females try to run away from the male or turn around in circles..... LOL. However, he must get the job done as I have hatchlings every year.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Dec 18, 2017)

I was working on the enclosure, in the hide area, and all of a sudden I heard him squeak. The insulation had fallen from where I was working. When I looked around the corner and seen this. Could not help but laugh!


----------



## Bee62 (Dec 18, 2017)

Cheryl Hills said:


> I was working on the enclosure, in the hide area, and all of a sudden I heard him squeak. The insulation had fallen from where I was working. When I looked around the corner and seen this. Could not help but laugh!


That`s what I would have done too ! ( Laugh )
Funny ! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Tim Carlisle (Dec 20, 2017)

For some strange reason that I'm sure to regret soon, I actually got a kick out of that. Is that wrong of me??? lolololol


----------



## Vanessa Black (Jan 2, 2018)

I love the background TV conversation as this is going on


----------



## Oxalis (Jan 2, 2018)

I know my male Russian will be very jealous when he wakes up from hibernation!!


----------



## Oogway the russian tort (Jan 2, 2018)

Lol I love the title of this thread


----------



## Redfool (Jan 3, 2018)

Vanessa Black said:


> I love the background TV conversation as this is going on



Sounds like Maury brings out the beast in him. My redfoot clucks like a chicken when he gets in the mood.


----------



## biyeshengplay (Jan 5, 2018)

Wow, how old are your Russian?


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jan 5, 2018)

biyeshengplay said:


> Wow, how old are your Russian?


I don’t know there ages but, the females are about 7 inches, male is 5 1/2 inches.


----------



## Farcryjj (Jan 6, 2018)

This is so cute! LOL


----------



## Tortoise_Nerd (Jan 6, 2018)

What the hell lol


----------

